

Texas drops Algebra II requirement  - bountie
http://news.yahoo.com/trend-starting-texas-drops-algebra-ii-mandate-183947867.html

======
coldtea
Sure. Why should future unemployed, office drones, McJob holders, repair men
etc, which comprise the 90% of the school population, need Algebra II?

That's for richer people's kids who get to do something interesting with their
work, and for the ocassional very persistent smart kid.

